# Good Morning



## gbhammer (Mar 27, 2012)

Hope everyone has a great day today, yes that includes you...


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 27, 2012)

Even me?   Thanks GB, you too!  Off to assemble the annual report.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Well........back atcha gbh! And to all the others too!

Let the day begin!


----------



## KZQuixote (Mar 27, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Hope everyone has a great day today, yes that includes you...


Good morning it is GB! 38 degrees and clear so I rode to work. Riding season is here.

Bill


----------



## brudgers (Mar 27, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Hope everyone has a great day today, yes that includes you...


  Oh no it doesn't.


----------



## pwood (Mar 27, 2012)

back at you! 50 mile drive thru white out conditions and 50 m.p.h. winds this morning. supposed to get 14" to 20" of snow in time for the ride home tonight. Goodtimes! :mrgreen:


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 27, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Oh no it doesn't.


Do you predict a bad day or simply believe I would not wish you a good one?

Cheer up buttercup. "The day has just begun for you and all you're dreams are coming true. Uhh doodley do - doodley do yeah."


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 27, 2012)

You can choose to make it a great day or not. It is how we perceive the people and events and react to them that will determine if we have a great day or not not.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 27, 2012)

As always wise words from you mt.


----------



## north star (Mar 27, 2012)

*= = =*

Thanks for the "well wishes" gbhammer!....And the same

back to you!......FWIW, I have already mowed my lawn

3 different times since the middle of January......Spring

has been sprung here for almost 2 full months.....We

have been experiencing "yellow out conditions" for

awhile, with all of the pollen!    

*& & &*


----------



## brudgers (Mar 28, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Do you predict a bad day or simply believe I would not wish you a good one?  Cheer up buttercup. "The day has just begun for you and all you're dreams are coming true. Uhh doodley do - doodley do yeah."


 http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-572077907195969915


----------



## David Henderson (Mar 28, 2012)

mt. so true our days are what we make em.


----------



## Alias (Mar 28, 2012)

pwood said:
			
		

> back at you! 50 mile drive thru white out conditions and 50 m.p.h. winds this morning. supposed to get 14" to 20" of snow in time for the ride home tonight. Goodtimes! :mrgreen:


Hey, quit hogging the snow, I want some!  :mrgreen:   Awoke to a couple of inches this morning, almost all gone now.  The mountains sure look purty though......

I hope everyone is having another fantabulous day today.


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 13, 2012)

It is now noon here- so Good morning is now good day to you all.

Next week will be my last week as a code enforcement officer. I am going back to the private sector or for some the dark side and for others the land of the living. I know the work should be reward in itself and it has been for seven years, but filthy lucre calls and the bills are piling up. It is time to put my family’s needs in front of the masses.

I will try to find the time to post in the evenings but I am sure I will be missing all of you very soon.

Thanks for the wonderful shared moments and try not to be too hard on each other, remember communication like we have here is rare and precious.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 13, 2012)

Good day to you too sir...and best of luck in your new ventures.  Congratulations!


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 13, 2012)

GB,

good luck in your new venture, may your account runneth over with fresh federal reserve notes (or filthy lucre). the masses will certainly miss you


----------



## fatboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Do keep in touch, will miss your input here, good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 13, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> It is now noon here- so Good morning is now good day to you all.Next week will be my last week as a code enforcement officer. I am going back to the private sector or for some the dark side and for others the land of the living. I know the work should be reward in itself and it has been for seven years, but filthy lucre calls and the bills are piling up. It is time to put my family’s needs in front of the masses.
> 
> I will try to find the time to post in the evenings but I am sure I will be missing all of you very soon.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful shared moments and try not to be too hard on each other, remember communication like we have here is rare and precious.


Good day to you too. Thanks for all your help. Wish you the best and God bless.

Francis


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 13, 2012)

"gb",

Say it ain't so! I wish you the very best in your new employment. Do try

to stop by here often and contribute. May the Lord Jesus continue to

richly bless you and your family.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Apr 13, 2012)

gb-Good luck in your new ventures and lets hope the "dark" side just became a little brighter with you in it.


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 13, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> "gb", May the Lord Jesus continue to
> 
> richly bless you and your family.





			
				Inspector 102 said:
			
		

> gb-Good luck in your new ventures and lets hope the "dark" side just became a little brighter with you in it.


Amen to both statements!


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 13, 2012)

now you can think of the private sector as an intervening room on your way down that corridor of life (safety), and don't forget to knock on my door every once in awhile, especially in case of a fire.

take care!


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 13, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> now you can think of the private sector as an intervening room on your way down that corridor of life (safety), and don't forget to knock on my door every once in awhile, especially in case of a fire.  take care!


You know my not a corridor idea is not far off from the not a stair idea.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 13, 2012)

oh no, not again ...... LOL


----------



## Alias (Apr 13, 2012)

gb -

Don't be a stranger, will miss your input.  Good luck on the new venture on 'the dark side'.....bwahahahaha  :devil


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 13, 2012)

Shame on you if you fail any inspections.


----------



## ICE (Apr 14, 2012)

Well kid, we'll leave a light on.

Having observed your activity here, I am sure that you will succeed at whatever you take on.

Have fun and tell us about it now and then.

Tiger


----------



## Mule (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck on your new venture! Hope everything works out for you! What new job are you going to? I know the "dark side" but are you going back to contracting on your own or superintendent or ????? Just curious.


----------



## KZQuixote (Apr 16, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> It is now noon here- so Good morning is now good day to you all.Next week will be my last week as a code enforcement officer. I am going back to the private sector or for some the dark side and for others the land of the living. I know the work should be reward in itself and it has been for seven years, but filthy lucre calls and the bills are piling up. It is time to put my family’s needs in front of the masses.
> 
> I will try to find the time to post in the evenings but I am sure I will be missing all of you very soon.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful shared moments and try not to be too hard on each other, remember communication like we have here is rare and precious.


Welcome to the other side of the same coin GB. One side cannot exist without the other. There's nothing that says it can't flip again. I got the position I have in part because of my past experience as a BO.

Welcome to the other side.

Bill


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 16, 2012)

Since I have been here I have made a lot of contacts with design professionals, city officials, and contractors who at first were upset that I was leaving the County. My contacts quickly warmed to the idea of me leaving the county when they realized I would no longer have any conflict of interest and I would be able to help them with their projects as a consultant.  The reason I decided to leave is because a friend with a successful landscaping business asked me to come in and help him expand his business. He has some very wealthy clientele who often want him to do construction as well as landscaping and he has had trouble finding the right person to help him move forward. I agreed to leave with the caveat that I would need a flexible schedule in the event that I had consulting work that needed to be done. He agreed and we will soon be off to the races. Already one of the largest civil engineers in the area has offered to throw the landscaping for some large site developments my way, and any and all of the residential work we can handle. Gotta love it.

Another civil engineer has need of a code consultant so that they can more accurately inform their clients as to what will be expected with buildings on site when doing project feasibility studies. Gotta love it.

One of the cities that I have consulted for in the past appears to have a major amount of commercial work about to hit them, and they would like for me to do all the review. They may have so much work that I would never have been able to get away with reviewing their projects while still working at the county. Gotta love it

The fire marshals association and fire chiefs came to the county and jumped the powers that be for letting me go. Gotta love it.

Gotta love all the people that are coming out of the wood work and that want to see me succeed. I am loving the love.

That includes all the fine folk here on this site gotta love it.


----------



## gbhammer (May 9, 2012)

Good mornnnnnning.

Just an update. I am loving / hurting with the new work. Lost 15 lbs in the first two weeks (yeah/ouch). Life is good and I do with out a doubt miss the forum.


----------

